# Alum Saugeye new technique



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hit Alum from 5-7 tonight. Decided not to take the boat out and tried a flat that had the wind pushing in. Wind was blowing right in my face, I casted 1 rod while I tight lined another, just like they do at Indian. Caught 1 right off the bat, 16 incher. Pretty cool as I thought this would be my only one. The next fish was about a 22-23 incher, lost it as I was trying to flip it on the bank with my long rod. Caught another, within 10 minutes, decided to put both out like that, ended up catching 4 around 16-17 inches. Also caught quite a few small white bass and a nice catfish (always seem to catch one of those no matter where I fish!).
Anyways, for you bank guys looking to get into some saugeye around alum, you might want to give it a try, I could not believe the fish I was catching. It might be a way to start to track these fish and get something going like they have at Indian. Who knows! We might have been missing the boat for some time now. OR I might have lucked into them. I do know one thing, it seems that at Indian there are enough guys fishing certain ways to find a pattern. The problem (I believe) at Alum is that we don't necessarily fish the same way in order to pattern the fish.
I was using 2 hooks, with a bell sinker on the bottom. Wind was blowing into my face and I casted as far as I could to get it to the drop. If they keep dropping the lake this will become easier. I just hope that I didn't get going on this too late.
Hope someone else can benefit from this and maybe we can get these fish patterned a little better.
ying


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I assume the bait was minnows?


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

you are right about Indian and those rigs they use off of the bank. You will not see one person not using that rig. And its only going to be better if the water level keeps going down it will make a close comparison I believe.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Alum Saugeye new technique


just new to you,ying 
lots less work than constantly slinging those jigs and jerks,and just as productive this time of year.i've been fishing that rig for spillway and lake saugeyes for going on 30 years.bass minnies work,but when i was able to seine my own bait,3-5 inch chubs and suckers were the ticket.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I guess my thought was to post this and maybe get some people interested in tight lining around Alum or Hoover while the water is low. Going to the Windy side of the lake and trying to pattern the fish. There are so many fish in these lakes and it always seems to me we are in search mode. Wouldn't it be nice to get reports of people getting limits in an area of the lake and actually feeling as though you have a great chance for success? Each year I can count the number of limits I pick up on one hand from Alum or Hoover and I do not know many other guys who can consistantly catch 10-20 fish, as it seems we are all doing our own thing...constantly. I know other lakes where when it is on... it is ON. 
Why can't it be like that here?


----------



## rossco (Jan 30, 2008)

There was an article in the last In Fisherman that,in a nutshell, said that when the wind is blowing hard to look for walleyes at the edge of steep dropoffs facing the wind direction. Down here, I don't have the opportunity to fish for walleyes much, but after reading your post and thinking about it a little, I suppose that the same methods could be applied to saugeye fishing.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

lots of guys fish tightline in the fall at buckeye,tappen,clendening and other places.i think most keep quiet about it though. 
maybe they don't want to be known as bait fishermen,or they don't want everyone else knowing how easy it can be to put fish on the bank 
really,i think casting lead and plastic for night eyes has just become so popular over the past several years,that you don't see as much "bucket sitting" in most places.
i used to really enjoy those chilly fall nights sitting on the bank bs'ing and sipping hot coffe with my uncle,while dunking chubs


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I will be using some techniques discussed in this thread, I reckon.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes, good call Ying, and given where you fish, I'll bet you catch enough using this technique to keep you going back. 

Indian has tons of easily accessible shoreline where you can sit on buckets, deadstick minnows and spend the day chatting with friends, etc. 
Also, given the shallow depths, I think it's an easier lake to pattern..... things happen there earlier than the reservoirs. Hence, you get more people lining it's banks ........ hence, it's easier to see / figure out what's working and what's not. Presto, you have a shoreline pattern.


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

Rick I was out at Buckeye Saturday afternoon just walking around and talking to some of the guys fishing around the north shore ramp.And they were also tight lining with minnows on bottom and in about a hour i seen more saugeye yellow perch caught then all year at Hoover wind was blowing pretty good out of the west but the fish were sure biteing. Tight Lines Fishguy


----------



## BuckeyeFisherman (Mar 27, 2007)

What size hooks are you using when using this set up? Could you use floating jigs? I've never used this technique and could imagine the setup sort of like a drop-shot rig?


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hence  
The rig I used, 2 crappie hooks (snelled) seperated by about a foot. a 3/4 bell sinker tied to the bottom. Cast and tighten line (windy and hard to see the bite otherwise). Use a minnow on each. I hooked them in the back.
I wouldn't fish this in the rocks....


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Ying and I talked about this at indian lake last thursday. I was like man how lucky these guys have it over here. Just park your car, get yourself set up with a few folding chairs and a cooler of beverages and start catching keeper saugeye in the middle of the day like they're bullheads or something. Don't get me wrong, those IL guys know exactly what they're doing and which part of the lake they should set up at given the current conditions and the conditions over the last few days. Nevertheless we agreed its high time alum & hoover developed a similar reputation.

From what I've seen and experienced, the best spots for tight lining are flats. Near to deep water would be ideal but not required.

When ying6 says "snelled" hooks, he's referring to those old school pre-snelled hooks you buy in a package. Just attach them directly to your main line with a palomar knot. Experiment with different locations on the main line. On thursday I think I tied them too close to the bell sinker. Ying went 3 for 5 on keeper saugeye that day. I was his net man .


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> he's referring to those old school pre-snelled hooks you buy in a package.


I use those "old school" pre-snelled hooks all the time. I guess I am getting old. I just don't admit it.


----------



## BuckeyeFisherman (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for the reply guys. I'm heading over to Buckeye sometime this weekend to visit the better half's family and could use a new technique over there. I didn't do all too well last time, so I guess it can't hurt trying something new


----------



## fishhook01 (Apr 9, 2004)

fishguy thanks for the drinks guys on bank were doing better than us in a boat>>>>> fish are there. don't know about night fishing shad were thick!!!!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

lee,if memory serves,that's where and how we first met several years ago,LOL.i was fishing and you were out strolling around the ramp area.i hope to get there and pick off a few for myself before long.

bill,the bank fishing can get hot this time of year there,even during the daylight hours,so no boat needed 
just like indian,if you hit the right time,you can limit in short order.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Indian tonight tight liners 0 jig minnow limits. Jerk bite was nice as well. They would not look at a minnow on a tight line but if you slow dragged a jig minnow you caught fish was a slow tuff bite this afternoon-evening but jerk bite woke up fast and furious. Minnows have been strong component to any consistent bite so far this fall and will catch fish if you are not a jig or jerk fishing kinda a guy. Go buy couple dozen use rig Ying6 mentioned and keep moving presentation around till you find where they are locating. Meaning closer to shore or out as far as you can throw it,or somewhere inbetween. Good Fishing!!


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

a dead stick off the side of the boat w/ minow will produce at times when viben at IL. . . misfit is onto something w/the chubs


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Caught 2 more last night doing the same thing. Fished for about an hour. Also caught a catfish (as usual) and a few white bass. Fishing picked up when the wind started to really blow and the rain was coming in.
Funny sounds like a lot of guys must be catching a lot more fish than they are letting on. Also I can't believe I haven't seen all of these guys who do this around the lakes. I do quite a bit of scouting along with EE, Fishslim and a few others. Just surprising how many guys use this technique and I never see a person doing it... well guess the cat is out of the bag. here is an example of the fish I have been catching.
yinghttp://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500 
/thumbs/CAZ63IZL_.jpg


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

You're killing me mike. One of us could probably put our boat away for the winter...lol.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

are you using bass minnows or creek chubs? And is there any reason I couldn't just use another kind of hook


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Don't look to much into what I am saying about hooks. I would use a hook that has a leader so it can run off of your main line. 2 hooks that run off your main line and your main line continues and you put a bell sinker at the bottom. This is the standard way. I put bass minnows on them. Sounds like some guys use creek chubs and have been doing it for years with a great deal of success... must be like a secret group! But I have heard of guys doing that, just not a lot.
Hope this helps. Do yourself a favor, if you do fish like this tighten your line (tight lined get it) because you will probably be fishing into the wind. You can see strikes a lot easier and you will dig in a little with the bell sinker and the minnows will be slightly off the bottom from the angle of your rod tip. Put the rod a little higher as well. 
I am about to garuantee that there are a ton of fish to be caught like this all the way down Alum shore line (with the lowering of the water). 
See you out there.
ying


----------



## 10 more minutes (Feb 16, 2006)

nice catch. are you going to let go of your fishing rods long enough to get up in a tree stand? give me a call 10 more minutes


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

> long enough to get up in a tree stand


Is that Todd? Didn't realize you lurked here .


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

well Mike nice catfish hole!! no Saugeyes 3 cats were caught!! Wind was little strong from northwest mud line formed out 20 feet from shore was just not right tonight for saugeyes on that spot. But a more protected flat with less wind i bet was on just did not have time to try it. Mike in a tree stand, he would be alright if you let him tight line some bait for the deer from there!! WAS KINDA WIERD 2 GUYS TIGHT LINING MINNOWS OFF SHORE ON ALUM!! Maybe tomorrow night it will be 3 or 4 or 5 or well you see the picture Indian lake 2 bring your picnic baskets drinks and plenty of fishing stories!! Let the fun begin!!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

see i was always told to use the creek chubs in streams or in the spillway, because its what they would typically eat there, but if they work on the main lake why not. Maybe I'll try it and let you know how it goes


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

with the lake stable now this weekend will be a good time for the shoreline tightliner to hit the flats or bays for feeding fish. Bored give it a try!!


----------



## MikedaMan (Jun 19, 2008)

Ying 6 I know what you're talking about. Its called a crappie rig and my father swears by them. You can pick up the rigs at almost anywhere. Great for crappie and perch fishing, when I run them, I like an extra long pole and lob it out there, its not the kind of thing you want to cast a lot. Sometimes we'll hook one with a minnow, a worm, and a different sized minnow on the third just to see what they're hitting on.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

MikedaMan said:


> Its called a crappie rig


The rig ying6 is talking about looks more like a drop shot rig. I'm sure the store bought crappie rigs will catch fish but IMO they contain unnecessary hardware (twisted wire, beads). Good point about using an extra long rod.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Talked to my dad on Friday, he fished this way and caught 4 catfish. Nothinge exciting, said he did catch a couple perch as well.
Hit the water last night with EE, caught a 21 and 17. Both hit stick baits. Had a "real nice" guy complain to us because we interrupted his fishing. We were in the boat, probably 70 yards off shore, EE (being friendly) asked the guy if he was catching anything and the guy stated that the fish were there last night but tonight he didn't think so because someone drug their boat through them. Going 1.0 with a trolling motor, 70 yards off shore.... someone was having a bad night... at least I hope. 
Fish are DEFINITELY waking up and putting the feed on. Fishing should be good for this week. Temps look good, and the wind even better. After dark fishing is when the hogs come out!
ying


----------



## jgaylord (Oct 13, 2004)

Is this kinda what you're talking about? This is what I use for a perch rig in erie.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that be it.either one or two hooks.


----------

